
Google will not donate Knative 'to any foundation for the foreseeable future' - dankohn1
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/02/google_knative_will_not_be_donated_to_any_foundation/
======
jacques_chester
In all honesty I was hoping Google leadership would come to see this as being
in everyone's interest. I'm reasonably comfortable with a vendor-centric
mechanism at this point, but I'd be just as comfortable with the CNCF. It's a
mature body and widely trusted. Or the CFF, for that matter.

(I am speaking solely on my own behalf.)

